# Mini pallet wood score!



## RJBud1 (Jun 12, 2022)

Was taking care of cleaning the warehouse up at the Hardware store I work at. 

We regularly get shipments of Cast iron stoves, ovens, and smaller things like grills shipped on oak Pallets. 

Once in a while I will find a few Pallets that have no damage, nice, strong oak - good project wood. I usually don't find anything unordinary but I always look to be sure

A few days ago I scored a beautiful cherry pallet. Like full, beautiful cherry wood, very wavy grained. I also scored a multi wood small pallet, one of the 2ft wide x 4ft long ones

I got around to denailing and planing the small pallet. There were some imperfections I had to cut off, but you can see 3 (or 4 depending who you ask) nice wood types.

Some figured oak, spalted oak, blue stain pine and maple all in that pallet. Not saying it's choice material, but it all his nice grain and can all be used in projects like my plaques, boxes, chests, lids etc...

Just a reminder to never forget to look in the humblest of places for pretty material 

I'll post pictures of the cherry once I have it planed and processed

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2022)

Congrats! Great to see deals are still out there! Chuck

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2022)

I salvage pallet wood all the time! I have found some amazing stuff in pallets, even walnut and cherry. Keep in mind though that the wood is probably wet still as pallet wood isn't dried to the percentage that regular lumber is. But 6 months in your garage and it will dry just fine. Invest in a cheap moisture meter. You can get one for about $30 at a big box store, I use a general brand.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 12, 2022)

Watch for shipment from out of country too. I have found some really great looking stuff. Spalted , some stuff that looks similar to leopard wood , some deep red, extremely dense wood. 







these are my living room wall. All pallet wood.

a bigger spread from before I fully cluttered the wall.

this is the shower ceiling. Oak and poplar pallet lumber.
Don't forget to check the old veneered dressers and tables and the throw away pianos. Some of the veneered pieces are american chestnut under the veneer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RJBud1 (Jun 12, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I salvage pallet wood all the time! I have found some amazing stuff in pallets, even walnut and cherry. Keep in mind though that the wood is probably wet still as pallet wood isn't dried to the percentage that regular lumber is. But 6 months in your garage and it will dry just fine. Invest in a cheap moisture meter. You can get one for about $30 at a big box store, I use a general brand.


Ha! I've had a moisture meter for a few weeks. Used my employee discount at Ace to snag one on the cheap.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## RJBud1 (Jun 12, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I salvage pallet wood all the time! I have found some amazing stuff in pallets, even walnut and cherry. Keep in mind though that the wood is probably wet still as pallet wood isn't dried to the percentage that regular lumber is. But 6 months in your garage and it will dry just fine. Invest in a cheap moisture meter. You can get one for about $30 at a big box store, I use a general brand.


I've been thinking about building a drying chamber for wood since I do Chainsaw mill (when I have the time / energy).

Neither my garage or shop is dry though...


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 12, 2022)

Old restaurant refrigerator makes awesome drying chamber or meat smoker. I have a double door that was given to me for the price of hauling it away.


----------



## RJBud1 (Jun 16, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Old restaurant refrigerator makes awesome drying chamber or meat smoker. I have a double door that was given to me for the price of hauling it away.


You think I could put some wood in my truck? It'll get really dry in there, especially in the sun. It'll probably heat any moisture out


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 16, 2022)

It would speed it some. As long as there is a rain shield over it, it helps draw moisture out. The thinner stuff you can just put in the house and it will dry in 3 to 5 months anyway


----------



## RJBud1 (Jun 16, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It would speed it some. As long as there is a rain shield over it, it helps draw moisture out. The thinner stuff you can just put in the house and it will dry in 3 to 5 months anyway


Alright cool. I milled and planed a ~24" x 2 1/2" x 1" piece of spalted oak firewood, it's mostly dry but a tad moist yet

I'll have to stick my moisture meter in it


----------

